# Ankergewicht für Schlauchboote



## Romsdalangler (11. September 2011)

Hallo Schlauchbootfreaks,

Ich brauche mal eure Erfahrungen bezüglich des Ankergewichtes.
Mir geht es nicht darum wie schwer ein Anker mit Kettenvorlauf sein muß oder ähnliches. Mein Problem ist folgendes:

Ich möchte beim Spinnangeln vom Schlauchboot aus zum Beispiel über 15 m tiefen Wasser ankern und auch möglichst dort auf der Stelle bleiben. Mir schwebt vor einen "Gewichtsanker" einzusetzen, im Prinzip so etwas wie ein großer Stein als Gewicht. Hat jemand gute Tips auf Lager wie ihr so ein Problem gelöst habt. Und wie schwer muss ein Ankergewicht sein um ein Schlauchboot von drei Meter Länge noch einigermaßen auf der Stelle zu halten.
Bin auf euere Antworten gespannt |wavey:


----------



## Stefan660 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Ankergewicht für Schlauchboote*

Hi,
denke mit 2,5kg Ankergewicht kommst du aus wenn nicht gerade 5 Bft. herrschen. Die Länge der Ankerleine sollte dabei 3* Wassertiefe haben damit der Anker vernünftig arbeiten kann. 

Bei "einfachen" Gewichten wie einem Stein habe ich aber auch keine Erfahrung.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Seatrout (11. September 2011)

*AW: Ankergewicht für Schlauchboote*

Moin,
willst du auf die ostsee?Oder nen see?

Es gibt 2 möglichkeiten zu ankern,
entweder wie eben schon beschrieben mit normalem anker und 3facher wassertiefe an leine.das hält, aber du veränderst ständig deine position.Man pendelt dann im wind vor dem anker umher.
oder du benutzt eine möglicht dünne leine und einen gewichtsanker der einfach gerade runtergelassen wird.
das hält ein schlauchi auf der position und wird gerade bei vertikalanglern geschätz.ist aber stark windabhängig.
ich denke dass du bei 15m wasser mit 5 kilo blei  oder 2,5 kilo normalem anker klar kommen wirst.

beste grüße


----------



## donlotis (11. September 2011)

*AW: Ankergewicht für Schlauchboote*

Zwei einfache Tipps:

1. Kaufe Dir einen billigen Klappanker, bei 15 Metern Tiefe und Strömungen sind 4-6 kg ok.

2. Ankerseil immer doppelt so lang wie die Wassertiefe auswerfen/legen. Am besten zwei Anker, einen am      Heck und einen am Bug. Dann hat man Ruhe.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Romsdalangler (12. September 2011)

*AW: Ankergewicht für Schlauchboote*

Seatrout hat es perfekt getroffen, vielleicht habe ich mich auch etwas daneben ausgedrückt. Ich weiß das alles mir der dreifachen Länge und so weiter. 
Ich wollte mal wissen was für ein Gewicht von nöten ist das Boot beim angeln auf der Stelle zu halten, genau wie bei den Vertikalanglern.


----------



## Romsdalangler (12. September 2011)

*AW: Ankergewicht für Schlauchboote*

Achso,  Strömung ist da keine,da großer See. Nur Wind und die Vorschrift vom verankerten Boot zu angeln.


----------



## Romsdalangler (12. September 2011)

*AW: Ankergewicht für Schlauchboote*

ich nochmal...

habe hier im Forum ein Bild gesehen, wo eine Blechdose mit Blei ausgegossen wurde, hatte glaube ich so 10 kg. reicht so was aus?|kopfkrat


----------



## rhinefisher (12. September 2011)

*AW: Ankergewicht für Schlauchboote*

Hi! Man kann ganz gut Platten vom Gehweg benutzen - einfach etwas kleineres wählen.. .
So 30x30cm sollte genügen, etwas Leine drumgewickelt und fertig.
Petri


----------



## cafabu (12. September 2011)

*AW: Ankergewicht für Schlauchboote*

Moinsen,
Plastikflasche, z. B. Weichspühler, mit Zement (Schnellbinder), Seil anknüpfen (am Griff) fertg. Reicht für ein 3m Schlauchboot bei normalen Wetterbedingungen allemal.
Carsten


----------



## Nordlicht (13. September 2011)

*AW: Ankergewicht für Schlauchboote*

Warum sollte man sperrige Steine, spitze Gehwegplatten oder ähnliches auf einem Schlauchboot mitschleppen, wenn es doch tolle kleine Klappanker gibt die das Boot warscheinlich auch besser festhalten #c
Ich denke ein Klappanker mit 2,5 Kg reicht aus, braucht wenig Platz und kostet auch nicht die Welt


----------



## xxxtside (13. September 2011)

*AW: Ankergewicht für Schlauchboote*

nutze selbst nen 3,5kg klappanker für mein kleines schlauchboot.


----------



## rhinefisher (13. September 2011)

*AW: Ankergewicht für Schlauchboote*

Hi! Steine (oder ähnliches..), sind oft besser als Faltanker; an vielen Gewässern ist der Grund recht Hängerträchtig - da nervt es doch, ständig neue Anker zu versenken.
Für mein 3,80m Gummiboot genügen 5kg auch bei etwas mehr Wind..  .
Petri


----------

